# Doha, Qatar



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks impersonal and dull to me... all those Gulf cities look pretty much the same.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Whatsoever
Your city could be way 100% duller


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> Looks impersonal and dull to me... all those Gulf cities look pretty much the same.


don care if you're new.


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Ehhr... I'm sorry, should I say I like the place if I don't? I really find those Gulf cities very dull and tasteless... lack of real street life (malls and country clubs don't count as street life), lack of cultural amenities... It's alright, you got the skyscrapers and stuff, I just say... building up a city is not just about skyscrapers popping all over the place, there needs to be a real city behind the skyline for a place to be appealing, that's all, that's all I'm saying. It's my personal opinion and I'm not insulting anyone, so I'm sorry but you'll have to respect it.

You can't say the Gulf cities are known for their uniqueness, or is it just me?


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Thaaron4 said:


> don care if you're new.


You will need to rephrase that, it didn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

*More!!*


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> Ehhr... I'm sorry, should I say I like the place if I don't? I really find those Gulf cities very dull and tasteless... lack of real street life (malls and country clubs don't count as street life), lack of cultural amenities... It's alright, you got the skyscrapers and stuff, I just say... building up a city is not just about skyscrapers popping all over the place, there needs to be a real city behind the skyline for a place to be appealing, that's all, that's all I'm saying. It's my personal opinion and I'm not insulting anyone, so I'm sorry but you'll have to respect it.
> 
> You can't say the Gulf cities are known for their uniqueness, or is it just me?


Well have been to Qatar?
If yes - when?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> You will need to rephrase that, it didn't make a lot of sense.


sorry i didn't see that. Its Don't


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Thaaron4 said:


> Well have been to Qatar?
> If yes - when?


So now we need to have visited a place to say what we think about it? Wow, then I wonder how many hundreds of posts aren't valid on SSC anymore  The funny thing is that if I had made a positive comment you wouldn't have questioned my right to give my opinion about Doha.

Anyway I've read a lot about those places and I know people who have been to the Gulf, so I know what I'm talking about, you know it too, but of course it's your pride speaking, and I guess I can understand it.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry again It should be Have you been to Qatar.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> So now we need to have visited a place to say what we think about it? Wow, then I wonder how many hundreds of posts aren't valid on SSC anymore  The funny thing is that if I had made a positive comment you wouldn't have questioned my right to give my opinion about Doha.
> 
> Anyway I've read a lot about those places and I know people who have been to the Gulf, so I know what I'm talking about, you know it too, but of course it's your pride speaking, and I guess I can understand it.


Well, i'm just tired of people saying negative things about Doha or unfairly.
Most of them are in this thread


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, :eek2:


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

cool


----------



## cheesy bob (Jan 14, 2007)

that desert doest seem like it will be able to sustain that kind of development as soon as the energy resources dry up these desert boomtowns will die off


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Arvo (Jul 9, 2005)

Thaaron4 said:


>


^^ 
why the grass looks so artifically green?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^because its been taken care extremely and enough water to be healthy


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

From Suzan









Halawala


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

ZZ-II said:


> wow, :eek2:





encon said:


> cool


Go to the Qatar Forums


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

encon said:


> cool


and what happened to your signiture?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
there are no more cities in Qatar except towns and villages


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> ^^loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> there are no more cities in Qatar except towns and villages


Really? I've heard of places like Ar-Rayyan, Dukhan, Hawar Islands and Salwa- are these places within Doha city?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

well those are towns


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

well i don't have photos of those, but i have were i live.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Maybe you could post some from the Quatar subforum, cuz you know, photo forums get a lot more international viewers and publicity.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry rarely of them live outside Doha and can't get any pic, just two people outside Doha:lol: but you know you could always go to websites that are Qatari tours, and you can find pics.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Doha convention centre and tower (105f - 550m)









Barwa Tower (100f)


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Love the greenery infront of the convection center.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

the tower is still proposed except Barwa.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

there are so many projects currently underconstruction, i can't tell you all.
All cost for the next decade is estimated to be 130 billion Dollars


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Love the greenery infront of the convection center.


well that render doesn't put all the buildings presently


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Who is the current monarch of Quatar, he has surely done a lot for the country's development!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

i don't know


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

seems Doha has the second largest amount of cranes after Dubai.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

There is so much construction going on in Doha! What is the average height of the buildings being constructed?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

220 meters, but there are many towers under construction that are 250m or more, the tallest one yet is 318m high.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Who is the current monarch of Quatar, he has surely done a lot for the country's development!


oh that monarch - Sheikh Hamad bin Khalifa Al-Thani is the ruler


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Quatar is a Muslim country, right? Would luvvv to see some beautiful mosques!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

okay, i'll post some soon
however i'm not Muslim:d


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Losail International Circuit


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

QATAR NATIONAL LIBRARY

































Largest Library in the world.

http://nccah.com/project/images/qnl_wmv.wmv


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> Yup, how do you know?


Come on, everyone ought to know that. Its a provincial capital of the Philippines right, & Philippines is one great place!(never been there but on my *MUST VISIT* list)Just love Metro Manila & Cebu!!...and in the Middle East love Dubai & Doha!:cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

BTW, the Library is one of the best architectures I have ever seen! Whats the estimated height?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Come on, everyone ought to know that. Its a provincial capital of the Philippines right, & Philippines is one great place!(never been there but on my *MUST VISIT list*)Just love Metro Manila & Cebu!!...and in the Middle East love Dubai & Doha!:cheers:


:lol:
Its so beautiful there, and that is my home place.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah, hope to visit that place within 2009 & Doha later if I have time...but dunno if "hope" will become reality that fast!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> BTW, the Library is one of the best architectures I have ever seen! Whats the estimated height?


117 m


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm still in love with that library. Its just amazing, even study and research would be fun in such a cool place!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Doha City Centre Mall


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Prince Charles Came to Qatar!!!!!!!:banana::banana::cheers: :dj: :cucumber: :master: :carrot: epper: :uh: :nocrook: :shocked: :righton: :banana2: :rock: :applause: :applause: 
http://flickr.com/photos/sultan/404326231/
http://recoveringattorney.blogspot.com/2007/02/another-celebrity-photo-shoot.html
http://flickr.com/photos/sultan/404326220/


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow! Thats great news! Is he bringing any relatives along, that will be even greater  !


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Princess Camilla...i heard they were here due to a choir which some students of my school participated!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

In case someone can't view flickr


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> Princess Camilla...i heard they were here due to a choir which some students of my school participated!


WOW! Your school, you mean your former school?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope, where i go to school.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

You're still in school! Whats your age? BTW I'm 15 and I'm in school too  but I thought there was no one of my age around here. BTW agian, you do an excellent job for a school going teenager! OR...are you a teacher and maybe all I said above was useless....


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope :lol::lol::hilarious::laugh: I'm 11!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

WOWWWWWWW, Then you must be some kind of genius for I've never seen someone E L E V E N doing so good in skyscrapercity. Keep up the good job, you are one hell of a genius, I don't know what a miracle you will be by the time you are 19 or 20  !


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^:lol: thanks:banana:
some people say i'm the youngest forumer.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I think so too, and one of the most consistent as well  !


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^:tyty: you're so kind, can i add you to my buddy list?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Yup, sure!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

*Villaggio Mall*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Like that canal like thing, adds beauty to the scenery!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like one of the malls in Las Vegas btw.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

More Villaggio Mall pictures.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Love the Doha streetlights, the design is very interesting!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

those were for the asian games, and the signal to the entrance to the Sports City, and i think they will remain.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Not only those, also the ones near the mall are nice...


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

oh, those are to make the mall like a village


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

densest part of the downtown area.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

more


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Prince Charles In Doha


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi security.
Anxious security agent keeps a watchful eye


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Rare Airline


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Do all the men in Middle East wear this same clothing? What is it called? Even the security guards are wearing it....


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Those are Arab traditional clothes - i don't know the name all those securities are hidden you know so they wore that to


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

LOVELY Mosque! Its big as well!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Yes there are.

Al Quds Endowment Tower - 100f - 400m+ (Proposed)
Dubai Towers Doha - 90 Floors - 435m (costruction)
Barwa Tower - 100f - 400m+ (approved)
Doha Convention Centre and Tower - 105f - 550m!!!! (proposed)
Qatar Tower - 60f - 400m?? (unknown)


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Whoa, one 550m!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Isn't it striking!!!
Do you want me to show some Renders?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

These two are probably the most beautiful pictures of Doha, they looks like Dubai or the Dubai Marina


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS
SHOE ME THE RENDERS!!!!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

SHOE?????????:lol::lol::lol:
Al Quds. This is the only one i can find









Dubai Towers Doha









Barwa Tower









Convention centre and tower

















Qatar Tower


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^yup


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Qtar Airways


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

More from the Royal Family.


































:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

These are probably the best Doha pics. I've seen till now. Keep up the good job man!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^they sure are nice, the best ones are always night pics, due to gleaming lights.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

December 2005^^


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


> ^^they sure are nice, the best ones are always night pics, due to gleaming lights.


Precisely.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Rumeillah Public Park

























^^:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

















City Centre Mall









^^Doha Airport


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Sean Paul in Qatar








^^Ritz Carlton
















^^Roger Federer at the Jewelery Exibition


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

WOW, there seems to be a certain "Qatar Frenzy" among celebrities :lol: Keep it up Qatar!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

And it started in the mid 1970's


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^:lol:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Like the zigzag tower. Nice example of abstract architecture.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Its my favorite building u/c.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

It will be a masterpiece once completed.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^yup


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The last pic. of the stadium is great. Can I get it in wallpaper size  ?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know
But you can visit the website to get a big one maybe

www.doha-2006.com


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks. I'll try.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^kay:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

well...did it work?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Nope.....anyways, I'll try keeping one of the previous photos of the stadium you'd posted as wallpaper for this week.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

BTW...Have you forgotten the name of the stadium?

Don't worry there are loads of pics from flickr. I'll try to find one.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Its Khalifa Stadium.....right?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

yup


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Great to see the open green area.


----------



## YeMeNi_guy (Jun 12, 2006)

doha looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tmac (Apr 17, 2004)

Doha is beautiful!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup, its beautiful. A better experience would mean be there.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^early 2005's
































^^Old souk (souq waqif)(qatari traditional market)


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Great buildings!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

yup! 



too bad i'm leaving ssc and qatar for 3 weeks


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Where are you going?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Philippines!!!!! :banana::banana:
:dance2: :dance2: 
:cucumber: :cucumber: :cucumber: :cucumber: 
:nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: :nocrook: 
:happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: :happy: 
:colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate:
:carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: :carrot: 
               
          
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
:righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: 
:banana2: :banana2: :banana2: :banana2: :banana2: :banana2: :banana2: 
:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 
epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: 
:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thats wonderful! Maybe you could go to cyber cafes and upload hundreds of Metro Manila and Baguio pics!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

But the only problem is - how to put pictures from a camera or mobile phone to the computer thats the only thing i don't know:lol:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Simple, connect it to the PC or laptop and copy them to the computer first. Then upload those to any imagehosting sites like photobucket or flickr or imageshack. Then simply copy the image address and post them here! For more info. ask your parents how to do it


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

The connecting part is the part that i don't know, what kind of thingy to connect between the two?


+i've made some error in my underlined sentence(post #352) the last underlined word was supposed to be computer. because i'm careless:lol:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, most digital camera and such devices come with a wire which can be connected to your PCs USB Port.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

oooh...okay i'll check.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^LULU hypermarket


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Why is it named LULU? Weird name!


----------



## xrl (May 23, 2006)

I looked through this thread with pleasure. Nice city is getting even better, and money well spent kay:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Why is it named LULU? Weird name!



I don't know!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

btw....these rings look like squid or octopus tentacles...uke: 
i hope they don't offer it in my flight


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I like octopus!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^:eek2:
i hate them. Except when the are made like chicken nuggets!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^sept 2006









^^July 2006


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

cranes!!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^March 06


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Cranes....cranes.....cranes.....cranes....there is no end to it!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Its really fun seeing those natural birds of Qatar
I've now seen they call Doha like Las Vegas.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

Wow, very impressive!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The cloud pic is really nice!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

lol it just rained yesterday!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Good to have you with such great photos


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

Doha has changed a lot in a short period...
I remember the day going to City Center with my friends seeing few mid-rise scrapers and sandy vacant lots... and that was 2 years ago...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Look at all the cranes.....no wonder what you say is true.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^yes cranes. maybe the second city after Dubai which has the most cranes


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Suzan


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

suzan


Many cranes!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Look at all the cranes.....no wonder what you say is true.


believe me  
I've been living in doha for 3 years


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Insanedriver said:


> believe me
> I've been living in doha for 3 years


when did you leave?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Post a bit of Doha's heritage please


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

that can be tomorrow (18)


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Doha is a very beautiful city that has come up very fast in the last few years. I give it a decade to rival Dubai.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

WOWW!! any map of Doha city??


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Its hard to find so


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

great city. will have also a lots of skyscrapers in the near future


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

This looks great
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/3912/465069842e57aacba6aovt0.jpg

And oh yeah, Thaarom, you'll be pleased to know that the admins have already approved a Bangladesh subforum and it might be any day now 
Thanks for your contribution and feel most welcome to participate.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

That pic was taken in the Qatari traditional souq.

Yay! I can't wait to see the new forum!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## FOLK (Aug 28, 2005)

Great


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Thaaron4 said:


>


....nice


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thaaron, you're still in Baguio  ?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^hehehe! Nope, but i like it like that:lol:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Qatar Science and Technology Park


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Heres and article for people interested.



> Fly into Doha these days and the coastal landfill on the airport site and The Pearl-Qatar manmade island are very visible. So too is the massive Lusail project reclamation next to the Ritz-Carlton Hotel for a new township to house 200,000 residents and the Qatar Energy City. Lusail will cost up to $20 billion to complete by 2010.
> 
> Delegates to the MEED conference on non-energy projects in Doha this week heard a series of vibrant presentations outlining progress to date and plans for the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

> According to the BBC as of late January 2007, Doha is now a more expensive city than Dubai in terms of real estate prices.


mg:


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^It sure is, Doha is already way richer than Dubai.


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Doha is on the go!!!!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Qatar Traditional Markets


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

cccccccccccccrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

Qatar seems to get work done faster than the other Gulf countries.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Best aerial found.


















NOTICE: DOESN'T SHOW THE ENTIRE DOWNTOWN.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^the pearl island u/c








^^Diplomatic club


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Nothing but construction


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^btw those pics i've posted aren't updated.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Four Seasons Hotel

















^^Ministry of Municipality and Agricultural Affairs

























^^Museum of Islamic Arts


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

from suzan



suzan said:


> April 11, 2007





suzan said:


> April 11, 2007


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## AM Putra (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm speechless..


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Ritz Carlton Sharq Village and spa (5 star hotel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice aerial photos from Doha


----------



## lopattike (Jul 13, 2008)

Doha is quite surprising.....:eek2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last few years, Doha's skyline is indeed a big surprise... and becomes better and better, every day


----------



## amrja (May 21, 2006)

I posted this earlier in the skyline rating section. My pictures of the skyline from this December:



























Took this in April:









The same cluster of towers, December:









And for the sake of comparison, here is the Doha Corniche in the 1980s (all the pics below are not mine):









2005:









2010:









And for those curious, here is the other side of Doha bay:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been here during the Asian Games! interesting cities!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sreba/5957315455/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Beach view by dick.olsson, on Flickr

IMAG0094 by dick.olsson, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5926287616/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

1 / 14 / 2011 by Maryam Alkhulaifi Photography, on Flickr

Doha New Towers Coolscan 9000 ED Revisited by Doha Sam, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5926271366/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5925721809/


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow ! The Doha skyline is indeed a big surprise ! Its more beautiful than Dubai !


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Souk Wakif 

Souk Wakif by Night by Darko GLAZER, on Flickr


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*
wow

:nuts::nuts::nuts:*


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Doha skylines is very nice and really we can say Doha is pearl of Arabic Gulf
___________

Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

My favourite skyline in the Middle East. Far better and more stylish than the one in Dubai :cheers2:


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

i love being in doha !! i love you qatar and i will never leave you


----------



## crumbb (Sep 6, 2005)

wow! Colorfull, shiny, like huge Disneyland


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

I think Doha skylines is best skylines in Basra Gulf (Arabic Gulf) in beauty 











http://www.asergeev.com


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

sumer urmiyeli said:


> I think Doha skylines is best skylines in Basra Gulf (Arabic Gulf) in beauty
> 
> http://www.asergeev.com


the correct term is Persian Gulf, qardashim


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

> the correct term is Persian Gulf, qardashim


well, in Turkic (turkic countries) seys *Basra Gulf (Basra körfezi) from 1700 yers ego and Basra is Arabs city* and Arabs seys Arabic Gulf but i write other popular names in other forums too


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha lately is really very nice :cheers:

Couple photos of Doha:

Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


Doha New Towers Coolscan 9000 ED Re-Revisited by Doha Sam, on Flickr


achieve by andreaffm, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Itanibilal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_2937 by anaadi+, on Flickr


IMG_2935 by anaadi+, on Flickr


Qatar - People looking to the city ! by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


144/365 Doha light waves by Steve 77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Corniche Morning Skyline with Dhows by Doha Sam, on Flickr


Doha / الدوحة (Qatar) - Skyline by Danielzolli, on Flickr


QATAR DOHA SKYLINE IMG_6971 A2WJ by SunDeep™ 70+Countries SDBWP™ sundeepkullu.com, on Flickr


QATAR DOHA SKYLINE IMG_7103 AJ20 by SunDeep™ 70+Countries SDBWP™ sundeepkullu.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

QATAR DOHA CONICHE SKYLINE ON NATIONAL DAY DECEMEBER 18 YEAR 2011 IMG_7112 AJ by SunDeep™ 70+Countries SDBWP™ sundeepkullu.com, on Flickr


QATAR DOHA MUSEUM SKYLINE IMG_7016 AJ20 by SunDeep™ 70+Countries SDBWP™ sundeepkullu.com, on Flickr


West_Bay_FX-11 by MR ST, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Night Skyline 3 by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Doha Night Skyline 2 by Frankfurt, on Flickr


Doha Skyline by Doc Abbasi, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_8844 by Henrico, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

magnificent skyline shots from Doha....kay:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

_DSC0407-Doha-QA.jpg by arwcheek, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

20122011585 by hameed_lashar, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

City Center in Doha, Qatar by dallasm12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qatar, Doha, Doha Sky Line by MY2200, on Flickr


Qatar, Doha, Doha Sky Line by MY2200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha skyline at night by Julian Morley, on Flickr


Doha skyline at night by Julian Morley, on Flickr


Doha skyline at night by Julian Morley, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

^^ incredible


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

it looks like Hong Kong,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC00930.jpg by Brian Candy, on Flickr


IMG_1637 by budjov, on Flickr


Qatar, Doha, Corniche, Doha Sky Line by MY2200, on Flickr


Doha skyline by SpecialKRB, on Flickr


MIA and Doha skyline by SpecialKRB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qatar, Doha, Doha Sky Line by MY2200, on Flickr


Qatar, Doha, Corniche, Sky Line by MY2200, on Flickr


DSC_9685 by Rondl, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Doha bay at night by janielianne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Crown Graphic Space Gherkin Liftoff Drum Scan by Doha Sam, on Flickr


cityscape of doha by zandrix, on Flickr


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

All thats missing is a flying car lol


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of the Doha skyline. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha - QATAR by Camille Schneider, on Flickr

Good 🌞 Morning #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@bojanmijeime TAG your PHOTOS 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr

Pearl of Doha by night by Quartonet, on Flickr

Doha (Katar) by Gábor Tikos, on Flickr

Westbay #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@sameerdabir TAG your PHOTOS 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Villagio Mall


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Villagio Mall


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Villagio Mall


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Khalifa Stadium


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Villagio Mall


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Villagio Mall


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Villagio Mall


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@capdelo: All these photos (not only in this thread) are yours? I dont see any credit, source on them.


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> @capdelo: All these photos (not only in this thread) are yours? I dont see any credit, source on them.


Yes,all the photos are mine.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

capdelo said:


> Yes,all the photos are mine.Source:flickr


I would remind you that *all flickr photos (yours too) must be upload here by using the BB codes*


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Corniche #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@mhddaya #Qatrism by Qatarism, on Flickr

Doha Skyline, Qatar by quiquefepe, on Flickr

_DSC7820 by audant, on Flickr

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

The lights of Doha by Hans Birger Nilsen, on Flickr

Doha_ (38) by Valérick Valenne, on Flickr

Doha Corniche at Night by Aamir Md. Naeem, on Flickr

Location location location #s7 #costacoffee #doha by Rommer A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One Night at the Park by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha - Doha Bank Tower by CHWVB, on Flickr

Blue moments in Doha by CHWVB, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / The skyline of Doha (Qatar) with a boat passing by. by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Spiral Mosque! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Doha at night by Marcus I, on Flickr

We are still present by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amazing-qatar-doha-background-pictures-new-hd-wallpaper-of-qatar-doha by Khurram Shahzad, on Flickr

_-3.jpg by Giordano, on Flickr

IMG_8982K2015 by Kalexander2010, on Flickr

West Bay by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Untitled by Lea Bishop, on Flickr

Costa Cafe Evening by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

New Year Lights by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

🌃Blue Hour 🌃 #qatarism #seemydoha2016 #seemycity #discoverdoha #dusk #wanderlust #peoplescreatives #justgoshoot #passionpassport #wonderlust #cityscape #cityview #skyline #skyscraper #architecturelovers #architectureporn #archidaily by Samrah Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha 2017, #bojanmustur bojanmustur.com by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Felix Roitsch, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar by Sara Fernandez, on Flickr

_-2.jpg by Giordano, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Keith Molavin, on Flickr

2017-04-16 DOHA (8L5A6495) by My Imagilife, on Flickr

Skiline - Doha, Qatar by Adelmeister, on Flickr

...عندما يأتي المساء • #bnw_life #bnw_captures #bnw_society #bnwlife_member #bw_lover #igersbnw #insta_bw #bws_worldwide #ig_energy_bw #ig_global_bw #tv_noir #bw_europe #igblacknwhite #bw_photooftheday #bnw_globe #bnw_city #bw_shotz #bws_worldwide #seemyd by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by p_dude, on Flickr

Blue moments in Doha by CHWVB, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by CHWVB, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar by Sara Fernandez, on Flickr

DSC_0361 by Sharif Shalaby, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Toby Forage, on Flickr

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

West Bay Skyline by p_dude, on Flickr

QATAR CORNICHE by Majo Jose, on Flickr

amazing-qatar-doha-background-pictures-new-hd-wallpaper-of-qatar-doha by Khurram Shahzad, on Flickr

Doha - Doha Bank Tower by CHWVB, on Flickr

Doha - Khalifa International Stadium by CHWVB, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

20131116_flickr (2) by Mohamad Al Karbi, on Flickr

Where there once was darkness by Project-128, on Flickr

IMG_1913 by Abdulrahman Hefny, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by abdo allam, on Flickr

Untitled by abdo allam, on Flickr

Untitled by abdo allam, on Flickr

Untitled by abdo allam, on Flickr

Untitled by abdo allam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sheraton Doha Resort & Convention Hotel—Exterior at night. by Dubai City, on Flickr

Doha by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

The Corniche, Doha by Rochelle Tejares, on Flickr

West Bay Skyline by p_dude, on Flickr

amazing-qatar-doha-background-pictures-new-hd-wallpaper-of-qatar-doha by Khurram Shahzad, on Flickr

_DSC7820 by audant, on Flickr

Qatar in the night by AlShaiji, on Flickr

Big Teapot by Nijel Pearce, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Red Arrows in Doha, Qatar by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr










Red arrows air show by Satheesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Red arrows air show by Satheesh, on Flickr

Red Arrows Aerobatics Doha Qatar by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

Red Arrows Aerobatics Doha Qatar by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

Red Arrows Aerobatics Doha Qatar by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

Red Arrows Aerobatics Doha Qatar by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

Red Arrows Aerobatics Doha Qatar by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

Air show 21 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_-2.jpg by Giordano, on Flickr

New & Old! by aliffc3, on Flickr

KAFD, Such a prime location III Oct-7-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

West Bay by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Barwa Building by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Evening Clouds by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

FORD by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

Fanaar by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KATARA Beach by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr

Fast by Ijas Muhammed Photography, on Flickr

Grand Mosque in Qatar by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr

DOHA Zoom by Antoine Guestin, on Flickr

C I T Y L I G H T S by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

The Corniche, Doha by Rochelle Tejares, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

2017-04-16 DOHA (8L5A6486) by My Imagilife, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha - Qatar 26/10/2017 by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha-Skyline by Antonio De la Torre, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by CHWVB, on Flickr

Dhow and Doha by Raffaele Talarico, on Flickr

Doha beach, flowers and skyline by CHILDREN OF DARKLIGHT [DKL], on Flickr

Good night Doha! ✨ by @jassim_al_thani by Qatarism, on Flickr

Motion and Stills. by Moinul Islam Tanim, on Flickr

fireworks by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha bay-1-10 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Grandeur by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

Doha - Skyline by Christopher , on Flickr

Doha - Skyline by Christopher , on Flickr

Doha - Skyline by Christopher , on Flickr

Doha by Christopher , on Flickr

Doha by Christopher , on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Rich Brown, on Flickr

Iconic Doha by Ahmed Naazim, on Flickr

Good Night 🌙 #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@jalbuainain Like ❤ Comment 👇 Tag your Awesome Photos 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KATARA Beach by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr

Westbay Doha by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

UFOs Invasion (B&W) by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr

L'WZAAR by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr

Doha - Skyline by Christopher , on Flickr

Museum at night by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Doha-Skyline by Antonio De la Torre, on Flickr

One Night at the Park by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

2017-04-16 DOHA (8L5A6486) by My Imagilife, on Flickr

doha-skyline-towers-buildings-talest-impressive by Lucas Azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_9538 by Azraf Saip, on Flickr

Doha bay-1-3 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Doha by Christopher , on Flickr

Souq Waqif, Doha, Qatar by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

Fanaar3 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Doha bay-1-9 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art - Doha by Giordano, on Flickr

Red Arrows in Doha sky by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

Attack! by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City Lights by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

One Night at the Park by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Clouds Above by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Armageddon by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Afternoon Calm by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Doha by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Doha: Museum of Islamic Art, the MIA Park by Groundhopping Merseburg, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Aditya Sridhar, on Flickr

Just Doha 2017 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Skyline at dusk by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

_-3.jpg by Giordano, on Flickr

22 by Maria Tarasoff, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art, Another Gem from Doha Apr-29-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Shadows in the City.. by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Fireworks downtown4 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Skyline by PB Multimedia, on Flickr

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

West Bay Bldgs at sunset by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Msheireb Smart City, Doha Qatar by cesar harada, on Flickr

IMG_4142 by Yeheshan de Silva, on Flickr

DSC_3871 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art - Doha by Giordano, on Flickr

The Beautiful Boulevard Plaza Towers Jan-11-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^The last picture is of Abu Dhabi, not Doha.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha at Dusk by David Gevert, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

C I T Y L I G H T S by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

_-3.jpg by Giordano, on Flickr

Land of Giants by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr

Doha skyline. by Blank.ph, on Flickr

Doha Skyscraper at night #qatarism #discoverdoha#qatarbloggers#cityscape #cityview#ic_thecity #longexposure_shots #skyscraper #archilovers #architexture #architecture #creative_pakistan #peoplescreatives #artistloag #seemydoha #citybestviews #sky_sultans by Qatarism, on Flickr

Where there once was darkness by Project-128, on Flickr

The Tornado Tower by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

West Bay Bldgs at sunset by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

C I T Y L I G H T S by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

City of Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Untitled by Ken Li, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

Woman In The Back Seat Of His Car by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

DSC_3871 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

096 by [email protected], on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Qatar 🇶🇦 National Day by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Untitled by https://www.facebook.com/Aim.1.TDR, on Flickr

GG3A7996 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

West Bay Bldgs at sundown by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

DSC_3871 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

Entrance to the Souq by chloesayerspictures, on Flickr

GG3A8043 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Grand Panorama of Doha City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Doha Twilight Reflections by David Gevert, on Flickr

Untitled by https://www.facebook.com/Aim.1.TDR, on Flickr

Qatar 🇶🇦 National Day by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Morning Fog on The Pearl, Doha, Qatar by michaeln84, on Flickr

Royal Air Force on Doha Corniche by Salvatore Gargiulo, on Flickr

Royal Air Force on Doha Corniche by Salvatore Gargiulo, on Flickr

Doha & desert by Jose Manuel Martinez, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Doha City, Qatar by EI-GJB, on Flickr

Reuters\Naseem Zeitoon Doha Qatar by Naseem Zeitoon, on Flickr

Doha by Cow Palm Tree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

066 by [email protected], on Flickr

Reuters\Naseem Zeitoon Doha Qatar by Naseem Zeitoon, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

Doha at Dusk by David Gevert, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / The skyline of Doha (Qatar) with a boat passing by. by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Something beautiful enough to inspire us to stay. #doha #qatar #canon #amazing_longexpo #longexposure #longexpoelite #igworldclub #igglobalclub #cityscape #skyscraper #seemydoha #qatarism #inspiring_photography_admired #igs_world #postcardsfromtheworld #i by Qatarism, on Flickr

time stands still - Colour for Effect by ashmieke, on Flickr

🌃Blue Hour 🌃 #qatarism #seemydoha2016 #seemycity #discoverdoha #dusk #wanderlust #peoplescreatives #justgoshoot #passionpassport #wonderlust #cityscape #cityview #skyline #skyscraper #architecturelovers #architectureporn #archidaily by Samrah Shahid, on Flickr

TOMORROW IS THE FIRST BLANK PAGE OF A 365 PAGE BOOK, WRITE A GOOD ONE. #newyear #newyearqatar #newyearquotes #qatar #doha #qtr #qatarinstagram #wgoqatar #stateofqatar by anood mohammad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Nights by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha (Qatar) by Salvatore Dell‘Anno, on Flickr

20171123-_B230185 by Andronikos Paliathanasis, on Flickr

DSC_3834 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

Grand Mosque in Qatar by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

Doha - Skyline by Christopher , on Flickr

The famous three - Al Bidda, WTC Doha and Doha Tower on an evening on the Corniche, Doha, Qatar. by Erik Törner, on Flickr

Doha-Skyline by Antonio De la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Skyline by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by CamelKW, on Flickr

Fireworks downtown4 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Spiral Mosque - Doha by aliffc3, on Flickr

Afternoon Calm by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Untitled by Lea Bishop, on Flickr

dream by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape 🌆😇 #qatarism #discoverdoha #visitqatar #instadoha #dohalife #tower #architecture #archilovers #areyouawake #seemycity #qatarliving #lensculture #iphonesia #iphone6s #iphonegraphy #dawndotcom #passionpassport #cityscape by Qatarism, on Flickr

The Last Fog of 2017 by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

HIA Highway Aerial View,before landing by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr

Ambiance by WTB Gallery, on Flickr

Doha by Ken Millard, on Flickr

Dhows & Skyscrapers by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha-Qatar by The Travel Manuel, on Flickr

The Dhow harbour with the skyline of Doha financial centre, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

20 hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

Doha & desert by Jose Manuel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC00829 by Tanel Prank, on Flickr

Souq Waqif by jnbg, on Flickr

Doha-20 by Mark Lawrence, on Flickr

Doha-22 by Mark Lawrence, on Flickr

Discovering Doha, Dubai and Egypt 11.2.0.16-201 by Daniele Celesti, on Flickr

Fast lanes by Ahmad Sheemi, on Flickr

Happy Friday / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Doha - AL FANAR by Christopher , on Flickr

Evening on the Corniche, Doha, Qatar. by Erik Törner, on Flickr

Pearl Gateway Towers #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@kareem_dadream_photography Like ❤ Comment 👇 Tag 👬 TAG YOUR Awesome Photos 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr

#Taken_By : @ahmed___665 #قطر#الوكره#الريان#الخريطيات#الغرافه#الدوحه #alwakra #qatar_creativity #dohaqatar #qatar_instagram #katara #thepearlqatar #doha_night #seemydoha #qatar_university #doha #photography #qatar_culture_portal #seemydoha2015 #doha_photo by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha - Qatar 26/10/2017 by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr

_-2.jpg by Giordano, on Flickr

Doha skyscrappers by CHILDREN OF DARKLIGHT [DKL], on Flickr

DSC_2077.jpg by consuela gartu, on Flickr

Corniche by Thorsten Reiprich, on Flickr

7 and New Doha Skyline II by Sam Agnew, on Flickr

End Of Day, Doha, California by Sam Agnew, on Flickr

Not At All Dirty Corniche Night Skyline (albeit a little grainy) by Sam Agnew, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

Corniche Doha by Night by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Look at the bird! by Mohamad Al Karbi, on Flickr

DSC_8515 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

IMG_20171212_203042_5618_LRW95_3 by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by Rohan Latta, on Flickr

Museum Park, Doha by rizkhan123, on Flickr

Doha-Qatar by The Travel Manuel, on Flickr

Skyline. Doha. by eSteSyd, on Flickr

20171122-_B220137 by Andronikos Paliathanasis, on Flickr

Morning Fog Dream on The Pearl, Doha, Qatar by michaeln84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha from the Corniche Promenade by David Gevert, on Flickr

When the old and the modern meet. by Gergely Kiss, on Flickr

DSC_8515 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

IMG_20171212_205317_5654_LRW95_7 by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr

DSC00840 by Tanel Prank, on Flickr

Doha de nit by Rafel GT, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by J.A.W.A.D. A.H.M.E.D., on Flickr

Qatar 🇶🇦 National Day by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Doha - The Torch by Christopher , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha from the Corniche Promenade by David Gevert, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha Twilight Reflections by David Gevert, on Flickr

New & Old! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Modern Horizon II by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

KAFD, Such a prime location III Oct-7-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

34 : Late Lunch by omd_user, on Flickr

Cityscape by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Katara Beach, Doha, Qatar by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

City skyline by Martyn Cartledge ASP Photography, on Flickr

City skyline by Martyn Cartledge ASP Photography, on Flickr

The Pearl - Doha Qatar by Martyn Cartledge ASP Photography, on Flickr

The Pearl - Doha Qatar by Martyn Cartledge ASP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Corniche Qatar by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

West Bay Towers at Night by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

20180319_193416.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha's Towers by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

West Bay Buildings by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha from the Corniche Promenade by David Gevert, on Flickr

Doha de nit by Rafel GT, on Flickr

Skyline. Doha. by eSteSyd, on Flickr

Doha-14 by Mark Lawrence, on Flickr

DSC04915 by Raytohgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

West Bay Towers at Night by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha by Mariusz, on Flickr

DSC00840 by Tanel Prank, on Flickr

Doha de nit by Rafel GT, on Flickr

Discovering Doha, Dubai and Egypt 11.2.0.16-197 by Daniele Celesti, on Flickr

096 by [email protected], on Flickr

Fountains... by John, on Flickr

L'WZAAR (B&W) by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr

Day 5 in Doha by tagskie tags, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Blue reflections by Gabriel de Castelaze, on Flickr

West Bay at Shore by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha Blue Hour by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

23 by Maria Tarasoff, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by CamelKW, on Flickr

City Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Untitled by Lea Bishop, on Flickr

Doha Captured in Time #blackandwhite #cityscape #dhow #seemydoha2015 by Qatarism, on Flickr

MIA,Doha #leica #leicacamerausa #leica_world #leicam #summilux #leicacamera #seemydoha #weloveqtr #qatarism #qatarairways #guardiancities #longexposure #cityscape #artofvisuals #ic_longexpo #ig_dynamic #igpodium #agameoftones #longexpoelite #ig_exquisite by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

They need to do something with Dubai Tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The dust clears as the sun begins to set. West Bay, Doha. Qatar by Tom Morgan, on Flickr

Doha's Skyline | Time Out Doha by Paul Biris, on Flickr

Doha Qatar by John Vohs, on Flickr

IMG_3974 by Supapat Wattanadilokkul, on Flickr

GG3A8043 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

Islamic Museum Park by rizkhan123, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Night, Doha, Qatar by Adrian Dutch, on Flickr

#farisalaliphoto #travel #traveling #TagsForLikes #qata #vacation #visiting #instatravel #instago #instagood #trip #holiday #photooftheday #doha #travelling #tourism #tourist #instapassport #instatraveling #mytravelgram #travelgram #travelingram #igtravel by Faris Al Ali, on Flickr

Doha Triathlon 2018 by jnbg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Cityscape by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

AbdulWahab Mosque Inside by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Nocturnal translucence by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Doha- CityScape by aliffc3, on Flickr

20140803 Qatar 088.jpg by Alan Louie, on Flickr

Promenada w Pearl by [email protected], on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Weekend in Doha by OAS PHOTOS, on Flickr

Downtown Doha by noblerzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citylights by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr

Doha West Bay by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

bridge to doha mall by Hungarian Snow, on Flickr

Downtown! #thisisqatar #qatarism #seemydoha #beautifulmiddleeast by Qatarism, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar 26/10/2017 by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr

DSC_2112.jpg by consuela gartu, on Flickr

Threesome by Torsten, on Flickr

MIA Dark Side by Sam Agnew, on Flickr

Time to break the fast by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

*Doha Metro Qatar Rail Opening | View from Driver Desk*






:hi: Please *SUBSCRIBE my YouTube* Channel for getting such videos related to Metro & Railway round the world :hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citylights by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Doha la nuit by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

A big cat in a small city. by OAS PHOTOS, on Flickr

Sharaton Park by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by shanavas, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

Downtown Doha by noblerzen, on Flickr

BLUE HOUR FROM DOHA SHERATON PARK by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr

Black and white museum by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr

Another image from the picture series "Flowing colors" #model #fabric #fashion #dohacorniche #dohaskyline #architecture #sea #cityscape #girl #middleeast #aldafna #arabia #doha #seemydoha #seemygulf #seemyculture #qatar #qatarism #qatarlens #qatarinstagra by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice doha by Mazen Safa, on Flickr

Trinity by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

P1010313 by Teo_DUS, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Ivo Felipe, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Kristiina Aksberg, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Citylights by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Doha, Cityscape. by shanavas, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

AlEbdaa Tower, Shaped like a Champ VI Apr-3-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Afternoon Calm by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

#doha #qatar by James Msuya, on Flickr

DSC01254.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Doha de nit by Rafel GT, on Flickr

Discovering Doha, Dubai and Egypt 11.2.0.16-214 by Daniele Celesti, on Flickr

Doha, Cityscape. by shanavas, on Flickr

S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Morning Flight by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

One Night at the Park by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Felix Roitsch, on Flickr

West Bay Skyline by p_dude, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Barwa Building by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr

Doha bay-1-10 by Walter Kolkma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Spiral Mosque - Doha by aliffc3, on Flickr

Vol Doha Paris - Doha by pydum, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Corniche #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@mhddaya #Qatrism by Qatarism, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

West Bay Bldgs at sundown by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Shadow Play by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Woman In The Back Seat Of His Car by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Doha & desert by Jose Manuel Martinez, on Flickr

20 hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

GG3A7996 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha at Dusk by David Gevert, on Flickr

The Grand Panorama of Doha City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Reuters\Naseem Zeitoon Doha Qatar by Naseem Zeitoon, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / The skyline of Doha (Qatar) with a boat passing by. by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Doha (Qatar) by Salvatore Dell‘Anno, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

The Dhow harbour with the skyline of Doha financial centre, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Doha-Qatar by Vaughan McShane, on Flickr

Fast lanes by Ahmad Sheemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha City, Qatar by EI-GJB, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art, Doha, Qatar by CamelKW, on Flickr

Attack! by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

HIA Highway Aerial view,just before landing by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

Doha-15 by Mark Lawrence, on Flickr

DSC_2079.jpg by consuela gartu, on Flickr

IMG_8500 by Raytohgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

another view of Doha by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr

Doha by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

AlEbdaa Tower, Shaped like a Champ VI Apr-3-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art, Doha متحف الفن الإسلامي في الدوحة by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

National Day Parade 2018-72 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Skyline Doha b/w by InfamousBoy, on Flickr

Doha Skyline - Qatar by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

32773528068_41a33f9397_k by Qatar Foundation International, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

West Bay Bldgs at sunset by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

C I T Y L I G H T S by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

City of Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Untitled by Ken Li, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

DSC_3871 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

Untitled by https://www.facebook.com/Aim.1.TDR, on Flickr

GG3A7996 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

West Bay Bldgs at sundown by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

DSC_3871 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

Entrance to the Souq by chloesayerspictures, on Flickr

GG3A8043 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Trinity by rudie_y, on Flickr

20140803 Qatar 127.jpg by Alan Louie, on Flickr

20140803 Qatar 115.jpg by Alan Louie, on Flickr

20140803 Qatar 088.jpg by Alan Louie, on Flickr

20140803 Qatar 092.jpg by Alan Louie, on Flickr

20140803 Qatar 110.jpg by Alan Louie, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha @ Night by Andy Gocher, on Flickr

Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Doha by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Doha, Cityscape. by shanavas, on Flickr

Silhouette_Calligraphy_Boat by mohammed zuber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha-20 by Mark Lawrence, on Flickr

Doha Twilight Reflections by David Gevert, on Flickr

Doha City, Qatar by EI-GJB, on Flickr

Spiral Mosque - Doha by aliffc3, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

20 magnificent hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr

Corniche by Thorsten Reiprich, on Flickr

Museum Park, Doha by rizkhan123, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

National Day Parade 2018-67 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-16 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

20190201-193912 by Ondrej Sir, on Flickr

West Bay Skyline by Liu Yang, on Flickr

Doha skyline at sunset from the Museum of Islamic Art by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

C98R7517-2 by Shia, King-Kong, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar - January 02, 2018: Daylight scene of the Museum of Islamic Art, Doha, Qatar by Creative Photo Team, on Flickr

Doha_CityTour_021 by Lucio Di Giovannantonio, on Flickr

Doha Great Sunset by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

20 magnificent hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr

Traffic in Doha | Qatar by Stefan Cioata, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Souq Wakif - A Traditional Arabic Well by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Doha's Skyline by yannis marigo, on Flickr

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

DSC_2112.jpg by consuela gartu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha la nuit by Paco Calvino, on Flickr

Cityscape by OAS PHOTOS, on Flickr

Capital City by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Doha Blue Hour by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Doha Corniche by Nabeel Iqbal, on Flickr

Bidda park trees and towers by Paul Cowan, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-20 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Ice cream time by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-2 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Doha, a view (Qatar) by SilCar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Promenada w Pearl by [email protected], on Flickr

Fcaes of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha, Cityscape. by shanavas, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by shanavas, on Flickr

2019/4/6-ArendG7x-404 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Morning Flight by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

2019/4/6-ArendG7x-398 by Arend Kuester, on Flickr

Doha_CityTour_016 by Lucio Di Giovannantonio, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Spiral Mosque! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Untitled by abdo allam, on Flickr

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

The Corniche, Doha by Rochelle Tejares, on Flickr

Red Arrows in Doha, Qatar by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

Red Arrows Aerobatics Doha Qatar by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr

2017-04-16 DOHA (8L5A6486) by My Imagilife, on Flickr

Promenada w Pearl by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Financial District by Hans-Wolfgang Hawerkamp, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha, Cityscape. by shanavas, on Flickr

Silhouette_Calligraphy_Boat by mohammed zuber, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Corniche, Doha. by mshazwanzakarya, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Red Arrows in Doha sky by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr

Morning Beauty by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Relax Mode and Cityscape view by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Fountain of Joy by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Qatar by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Lusail city by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

QANAT QUARTIER by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Doha, a view (Qatar) by SilCar, on Flickr

Skyline Doha b/w by InfamousBoy, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-27 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Promenada w Pearl by [email protected], on Flickr

AbdulWahab Mosque Outside by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr

another view of Doha by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr

View From Shoumoukh Tower by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha from a good vantage point in West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Untitled by Joy Elizabeth, on Flickr

BIG roads! by Martyn Cartledge ASP Photography/www.flywinglets.com, on Flickr

Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr

Night in Doha City [OC] [6000x4000] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

Westbay by ANASTASIOS RODIS, on Flickr

QEAF | Teams Crossing by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

DSC_0455 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ice cream time by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha by aliffc3, on Flickr

Doha City Center by Aapie Forbes, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar by Sara Fernandez, on Flickr

Pink Boat by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

Tower of Tornando 1 by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Doha by CHWVB, on Flickr

View from the Other Side by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

City of Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Cat in the City by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha at Dusk by Hans-Wolfgang Hawerkamp, on Flickr

C I T Y L I G H T S by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

The Tourche Doha, What a Structure Apr-29-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

City by The Bay by Jun, on Flickr

City Lights by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

a view, Qatar, Doha by Lucy Alice, on Flickr

Big Lights Medium Sized City I by Sam Agnew, on Flickr

Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr

National Day Parade 2018-15 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

32773528068_41a33f9397_k by Qatar Foundation International, on Flickr

Downtown Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dazzling Doha by Bítter Sweet, on Flickr

City Lights by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Glittering Nights by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr

Tornado by night by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr

Doha high rise at night by Kutch Villasor, on Flickr

Doha (Qatar) by Daniel Vinuesa, on Flickr

أسعد الله مساكم جميعا بكل خير مدينة الدوحة الجميلة من الأعلى Good evening Doha Doha City from Top This photo consists of 3 images digitally blended in PSC6 Shoot from the Top Roof of Aljeezra Tower Location: West Bay Towers Doha City Qatar #Doha #City #Qa by Qatarism, on Flickr

There is light in the city by Project-128, on Flickr

Untitled by Vittorio Ubertone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qatara, Doha at Night by CamelKW, on Flickr

Promenada w Pearl by [email protected], on Flickr

Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Trinity by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

P1010373 by Teo_DUS, on Flickr

View From Shoumoukh Tower by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha skyline at night | Qatar by Stefan Cioata, on Flickr

The Pearl inhabitants by Gabriel de Castelaze, on Flickr

Souq Waqif Park by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

22 by Maria Tarasoff, on Flickr

Tradition and present by ANASTASIOS RODIS, on Flickr

A L O N E by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

During the night city view of Doha,Qatar😊 by Hafez Ahamed, on Flickr

IMG_20171212_203748_5644_LRW95_4 by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr

Nocturnal translucence by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Dhow by aliffc3, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Ivo Felipe, on Flickr

Doha Qatar by John Vohs, on Flickr

Doha skyline at night | Qatar by Stefan Cioata, on Flickr

The Pearl - Doha Qatar by Martyn Cartledge ASP Photography/www.flywinglets.com, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Museum. Lines. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr

DSC_0455 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha from a good vantage point in West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L'WZAAR by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr

Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr

Nice doha by Mazen Safa, on Flickr

AbdulWahab Mosque Outside by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr

During the night city view of Doha,Qatar😊 by Hafez Ahamed, on Flickr

Corniche Doha by Night by Quartonet, on Flickr

IMG_20171212_203627_5636_LRW95_6 by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Night in Doha City [OC] [6000x4000] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

20180319_215648.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha de nit by Rafel GT, on Flickr

Qatara, Doha at Night by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Souq Wakif - A Traditional Arabic Well by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Old mosque by Paweł Wietecha, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Citylights by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Silhouette_Calligraphy_Boat by mohammed zuber, on Flickr

Bidda park trees and towers by Paul Cowan, on Flickr

Capital City by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art - Doha by Giordano, on Flickr

Exceptional Beauty of King Abdullah Mosque in KAPSARC III Mar-4-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

DOHA 2016-5 by earthlingrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

D50_3293 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

DSC01254.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

La Liga Intersection by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Aerial view of Doha in fogging morning from Qatar Airways. by AHMAD RHOMA AKBAR, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha under the Afternoon Light by David Gevert, on Flickr

Old dhows and modern skyscrapers. by Gergely Kiss, on Flickr

Mondrian Hotel Doha by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

Doha by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night Time Photowalk-20 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Doha by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr

Doha by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr

Doha by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr

Doha by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr

Doha by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr

Doha by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr

JV-2016-03-27-006 by John Veerkamp, on Flickr

Doha by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

Doha Sheraton Park by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr

Busy evening by the DCC shopping center by Pavel's Snapshots, on Flickr

Doha Museum of Islamic Art by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

Filipina girl on Doha's West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha - Hotel Sheraton by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Friday / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

20190201-150005 by Ondrej Sir, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art - Doha, Qatar by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Al Corniche and Doha skyline at night by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Doha skyline at sunset from the Museum of Islamic Art by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Doha skyline at sunset from the Museum of Islamic Art by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

The Pearl Monument - Doha, Qatar by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Doha by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

Doha - Hotel Sheraton by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

End of Ramadan at Hamad International Airport by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Filipina girl on Doha's West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Souq Waqif Park by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Souq waqif Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

One Night at the Park by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar by Sara Fernandez, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

_DSC7820 by audant, on Flickr

Red arrows air show by Satheesh, on Flickr

DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

New & Old! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Grand Mosque in Qatar by Gatut Ribowo, on Flickr

Clouds Above by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

D50_3293 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

Drinking Water Fountains by Kombizz Kashani, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

Good Night #Doha #Qatar 📷👤@jassim_al_thani Like ❤ Comment 👇 Tag 👬 TAG YOUR Awesome Photos 👉 #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr

Doha skyline, Museum of Islamic art by Šarūnas Burdulis, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Corniche in Doha, Promenade by FLASHPACKER TRAVELGUIDE, on Flickr

Doha, a view (Qatar) by SilCar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful towers and pretty girls.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

D50_3272 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

night skyline Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Doha by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

DSC_0439 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha Dhows by Treflyn Lloyd-Roberts, on Flickr

L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

Evening on the Corniche, Doha, Qatar. by Erik Törner, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by ietion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0439 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

La Liga Intersection by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Discovering Doha, Dubai and Egypt 11.2.0.16-214 by Daniele Celesti, on Flickr

Doha - Hotel St Regis by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

_-3.jpg by Giordano, on Flickr

DSC01170.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 / Corniche Story by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr

Doha Triathlon 2018 by jnbg, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by ietion, on Flickr

Doha by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Qatar 🇶🇦 National Day by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

GG3A8043 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

DSC_3834 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

Doha & desert by Jose Manuel Martinez, on Flickr

Fast lanes by Ahmad Sheemi, on Flickr

time stands still - Colour for Effect by ashmieke, on Flickr

20 hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr

Look at the bird! by Mohamad Al Karbi, on Flickr

The Pearl - Doha Qatar by Martyn Cartledge ASP Photography/www.flywinglets.com, on Flickr

IMG_8573 by Raytohgraphy, on Flickr

City Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

christos-greece said:


> Doha by aliffc3, on Flickr
> 
> If that doesn't scream The Jetsons, I don't know what does.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

GG3A7996 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr

usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

West Bay Bldgs at sundown by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

City of Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr

DSC_3871 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

Untitled by https://www.facebook.com/Aim.1.TDR, on Flickr

Doha by Oliver Wittmann, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art - Doha by Giordano, on Flickr

Night stroll by mshazwanzakarya, on Flickr

Doha by SouthpawCaptures, on Flickr

1166541733 by hoangviet travel, on Flickr

Two girls in the Corniche by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

Doha by Ingeborg van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One Night at the Park by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Happy Friday / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

20190201-150005 by Ondrej Sir, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art - Doha, Qatar by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Al Corniche and Doha skyline at night by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Doha skyline at sunset from the Museum of Islamic Art by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Doha skyline at sunset from the Museum of Islamic Art by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

The Pearl Monument - Doha, Qatar by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Doha by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

Doha - Hotel Sheraton by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr



Filipina girl on Doha's West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Souq Waqif Park by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Souq waqif Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

DSC_0439 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha Dhows by Treflyn Lloyd-Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Friday ! / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

doha 2019 by Simon Fabel formerly Becker, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-20 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

A shades of night by Kenji Nagahama, on Flickr

Interlaced threads by Kenji Nagahama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Porsche 918 Spyder by fisherbray, on Flickr

Porsche 918 Spyder by fisherbray, on Flickr

Sunset from Museum Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset from Museum Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Time-lapse recording by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Fanar by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

After sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

beautiful city | #inexplore by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Qatar by Find Sun, on Flickr

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

Glory Days by Kenji Nagahama, on Flickr

Foreign Secretary Liz Truss visits Qatar by UK Government, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Foreign Secretary Liz Truss visits Qatar by UK Government, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

The Grand Panorama of Doha City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Doha from the Corniche Promenade by David Gevert, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Gabriel de Castelaze, on Flickr

Downtown Doha by noblerzen, on Flickr

Doha Blue Hour by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Doha city by Elvir Dugum, on Flickr

Al Wakrah Souq 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Doha nights by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Lusail City by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Time to break the fast by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Porsche 918 Spyder by fisherbray, on Flickr

beautiful city | #inexplore by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

scrapers by johnny bravo, on Flickr

Lusail City by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunrise from Doha Corniche by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset from Al Bayt Stadium Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Blue hour over the city by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

A,Beautiful,View,Of,The,Sunrise,With,The,Fanar,Spiral by Dcciw Media, on Flickr

Bridge to Lusail by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

#Hackathon4Justice: Law, Justice and Development Week 2019 by United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunrise near Barwa City, Doha February 2021 by Marty Gowan, on Flickr

Sunset from Museum Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Qatar by Find Sun, on Flickr

City Centre Doha by ojaciepierdole, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Qatar - Doha new city by D M, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by fisherbray, on Flickr

Symmetry by Emad Muhtaseb, on Flickr

Interlaced threads by Kenji Nagahama, on Flickr

doha 2019 by Simon Fabel formerly Becker, on Flickr

QATAR, DOHA by fred sugar, on Flickr

191217115140_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20 hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha Boats &amp; Cities by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

Pink Boat by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

Step Back by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

Pearl Ferry by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

Doha Nov 18 by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

Build Build Build by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

Snap Chat by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

IMG_6296 by trevor.patt, on Flickr

Friends by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha skyline,on a fine Winter morning by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Urban palette by johnny bravo, on Flickr

City Lights by Tasos Rodis, on Flickr

beautiful city | #inexplore by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Happy Friday ! / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

scrapers by johnny bravo, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by fisherbray, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

20160913-DSCF2204 by Marchelo Lozano, on Flickr

A Scene of Local Street by Kenji Nagahama, on Flickr

191217120904_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rotate by ROOM MAN, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Souq Waqif by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Your path and the protective railing B&amp;W by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Peal Marina by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Asian girl relax on the roof top bar in Bangkok city and enjoy view point of loha prasat by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brenizer Method a.k.a Bokeh Panorama by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Happy Friday ! / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Random Scenery of Doha by Noy Marvin, on Flickr

Qatar Islamic Culture Center - Doha, Qatar by fisherbray, on Flickr

Doha Night by wailun Chen, on Flickr

West Bay - Doha, Qatar by fisherbray, on Flickr

Doha from the air by Martyn Cartledge www.flywinglets.com, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Souq Waqif Park by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha City Center by Aapie Forbes, on Flickr

Aamu Dohassa, 40°C, illaksi lento Kathmanduun, vain lempeät 20°C ja sateista. Hotellille ja syömään. Ystävällisiä ihmisiä, absurdi autoilukulttuuri, hyvää ruokaa. by Marko Yrjänä, on Flickr

Cat for sale, Souq Waqif, Doha by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Just Doha 2017 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Show in Doha-Qatar (31) by Carros de Foc, on Flickr

Foreign Secretary Liz Truss visits Qatar by UK Government, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Al Wakrah Souq 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

IMG_20171212_205317_5654_LRW95_7 by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr

Morning View by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art - Doha, Qatar by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Doha City by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Nocturnal translucence by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Downtown Doha by noblerzen, on Flickr

Trinity by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

BLUE HOUR FROM DOHA SHERATON PARK by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Sergio Pavan, on Flickr

A big cat in a small city. by OAS PHOTOS, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art Park. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

DSC_8990 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Bank Street at night - Doha by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

HIA Highway Aerial View,before landing by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr

Doha by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar 006 by Karl Nilsson, on Flickr

Souq Waqif in Doha by Luca Moglia, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by CamelKW, on Flickr

Central Staircase by David Gevert, on Flickr

Time to break the fast by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

IMG_0263_1.psd by Jakob Paessler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Girls From Milan by Irshad Djustified, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Aspire Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunrise.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

MIA Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Morning Flight by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Breaking Dawn II by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Doha / View of West Bay Area　　ドーハ / ウエスト･ベイ･エリア眺望 by My Destinations, on Flickr

handheld by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha Qatar 6th January 2020 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr

Cat in the City by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Faces of Doha 2018 / Corniche Story by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

AbdulWahab Mosque Inside by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

D50_3272 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Ijas Muhammed Photography, on Flickr

Concrete jungle. by JiaNaqvi, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art Park. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

National Day Parade 2018-1 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Two girls in the Corniche by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

Entrance to the Souq by chloesayerspictures, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

IMG_0263_1.psd by Jakob Paessler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha Triathlon 2018 by jnbg, on Flickr

D50_3293 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

MIA Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Aspire Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

MIA Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

MIA driveway, Doha, 20191028 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

Doha by Ruediger G., on Flickr

Bridge to Lusail by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Doha city by Elvir Dugum, on Flickr

Girls From Milan by Irshad Djustified, on Flickr

doha 2019 by Simon Fabel formerly Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunset.. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha city by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunrise by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha City by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

مسجد الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب الدوحة، قطر by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sailing for Ninevah by Swordscookie, on Flickr

Doha by Kai Staudinger, on Flickr

time stands still - Colour for Effect by ashmieke, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by fisherbray, on Flickr

39683181453_f6aee41d12_o by Qatar Foundation International, on Flickr

20200223_114149 by Bengt, on Flickr

Two girls in the Corniche by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

bidda park_3043 by Paul Cowan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Time to break the fast by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

Time to break the fast by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

A big cat in a small city. by OAS PHOTOS, on Flickr

Nocturnal translucence by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Downtown Doha by noblerzen, on Flickr

Downtown! #thisisqatar #qatarism #seemydoha #beautifulmiddleeast by Qatarism, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr

Nice doha by Mazen Safa, on Flickr

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Dream Girl by Anastasiya A., on Flickr

CITY LIGHTS by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

20 hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Lusail city by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

QANAT QUARTIER by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Doha, a view (Qatar) by SilCar, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-27 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Doha Corniche by Sri Nair, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

DSC_8990 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Fanaar3 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Majlis al Taawon st by François, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Souq Waqif by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Your path and the protective railing B&W by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Al Wakrah Souq 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr

20 magnificent hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr

20 magnificent hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr

Filipina girl on Doha's West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_9005 by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

D50_3272 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

Doha QATAR 2014 by Stefan Fontes, on Flickr

Lusail City by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art Park. by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Kai Staudinger, on Flickr

Asian girl relax on the roof top bar in Bangkok city and enjoy view point of loha prasat by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr

Al Wakrah Souq 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

IMG_0263_1.psd by Jakob Paessler, on Flickr

a view, Qatar, Doha by Lucy Alice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0458 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

Doha QATAR 2014 by Stefan Fontes, on Flickr

Fanaar3 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar 006 by Karl Nilsson, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Ijas Muhammed Photography, on Flickr

Asian girl relax on the roof top bar in Bangkok city and enjoy view point of loha prasat by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Two girls in the Corniche by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

Sun is setting down for a new arabian night by Romen Barua, on Flickr

National Day Parade 2018-1 by Jane Pack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Barzan Towers by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Happy Friday ! / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Arumaila, Doha, 20191029 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr

Arabian horse statue, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

Modern building in Doha, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

National Museum, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

Pearl monument, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

National Museum, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

Islamic Art Museum, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

Arabic script and Doha skyline, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

Doha skyline from MIA Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

X70_20210308__X703556 by mohtakec, on Flickr

A shades of night by Kenji Nagahama, on Flickr

191217094921_M10 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

Doha skyline view from Al-Safliya Island by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Palm trees from MIA park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

City view by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Foggy day in Doha, from winter 2016 by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline from MIA Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha Porto Arabia by Quartonet, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Chaitra Arjunpuri, on Flickr

Doha by Rachael Clemens, on Flickr

GG3A7994 by Shahir Aboobacker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

D50_3272 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 / Corniche Story by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

IMG_9005 by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ice cream time by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Downtown Doha by noblerzen, on Flickr

Doha skyline,on a fine Winter morning by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr

Doha Blue Hour by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Lusail City by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

City of Lights! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Morning View by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

L1003828 by Suhail Tariq, on Flickr

Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr

Friends by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0439 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

DSC_8990 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Doha QATAR 2014 by Stefan Fontes, on Flickr

Fanaar3 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Bank Street at night - Doha by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar 006 by Karl Nilsson, on Flickr

Qatar by D. Rufino, on Flickr

Souq Waqif in Doha by Luca Moglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Lusail city by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

QANAT QUARTIER by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

The Museum of Islamic Art by Maurus Loeffel, on Flickr

Doha, a view (Qatar) by SilCar, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-27 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by hanming_huang, on Flickr

Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr

Qatara, Doha at Night by CamelKW, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0458 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

DSC_8990 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Doha QATAR 2014 by Stefan Fontes, on Flickr

Fanaar3 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Bank Street at night - Doha by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar 006 by Karl Nilsson, on Flickr

Souq Waqif in Doha by Luca Moglia, on Flickr


Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Faces of Doha 2018 / Corniche Story by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 / Corniche Story by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

D50_3272 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

DSC_0306 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Doha de nit by Rafel GT, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

LRM_EXPORT_83424200499420_20181002_224222526 by Anis Rahman, on Flickr

Doha under the Afternoon Light by David Gevert, on Flickr

DSC01182.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

DSC01209.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Souq Waqif by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Your path and the protective railing B&amp;W by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Sunrise at the Peal Marina by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Asian girl relax on the roof top bar in Bangkok city and enjoy view point of loha prasat by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Filipina girl on Doha's West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Doha skyline view from Al-Safliya Island by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Palm trees from MIA park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Foggy day in Doha, from winter 2016 by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

beautiful city | #inexplore by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Doha by Qatar Airways, on Flickr

Skyline by slack12, on Flickr

Doha Porto Arabia by Quartonet, on Flickr

Doha at night from the water by DRC, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

D50_3272 by Ablson_Photography, on Flickr

DSC_8540 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Dramnel Kalong, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 / Corniche Story by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

Doha city, Qatar by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr

IMG_9005 by Yurii Vasyliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0439 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha QATAR 2014 by Stefan Fontes, on Flickr

Fanaar3 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Sunset by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar 006 by Karl Nilsson, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Ijas Muhammed Photography, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Shadow Play by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr

Al Wakrah Souq 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

IMG_0263_1.psd by Jakob Paessler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC01254.jpg by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

Doha by tenfas.apk, on Flickr

Museum of islamic art - Doha, Qatar by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr

West Bay Towers at Night by www.iCandy.pw, on Flickr

West Bay by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr

Neo Doha by Mohammad Alsaafin, on Flickr

The Sexy D - Town by Ahmed Naazim, on Flickr

Doha - Hotel St Regis by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

Doha - Hotel Sheraton by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 / Corniche Story by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr

L9998181-Edit.jpg by Street Urchin, on Flickr

IMG_4520 by ROMMELBANGIT, on Flickr

Doha Skyline by Mohamed Rimzan, on Flickr

Filipina girl on Doha&#x27;s West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Time to break the fast by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr

Doha Boats & Cities by gravelpitproductions, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

DSC_3871 by Ferenc Riznicsenkó, on Flickr

West Bay Bldgs at sundown by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

The Grand Panorama of Doha City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Doha by Cow Palm Tree, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / The skyline of Doha (Qatar) with a boat passing by. by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Doha (Qatar) by Salvatore Dell‘Anno, on Flickr

20 hours in Doha by A tiny bit beautiful, on Flickr

Doha & desert by Jose Manuel Martinez, on Flickr

Skyline. Doha. by StevenSyd_Photos, on Flickr

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha from the Corniche Promenade by David Gevert, on Flickr

DSC05437 by Adrian Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thumbs up by Swordscookie, on Flickr

20200205_160859 by Victor Brigante, on Flickr

Msheireb Downtown Doha by Ameer Abdul Razak, on Flickr

City lights by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Lights by Peter K., on Flickr

Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by Colin Cronin, on Flickr

Qatar by International Labour Organization ILO, on Flickr

UN Envoy on Youth visits Doha by UN Youth Envoy, on Flickr

The Color Run 2019 by Arthur Comia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Color Run 2019 by Arthur Comia, on Flickr

The Color Run 2019 by Arthur Comia, on Flickr

La Liga Park Scenery by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / The skyline of Doha (Qatar) with a boat passing by. by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Spiral Mosque! by aliffc3, on Flickr

Doha Cityscape by shanavas, on Flickr

💰🚶‍♂️💰 Doha Qatar by Flx LP, on Flickr

Doha from the Corniche Promenade by David Gevert, on Flickr

The Last Fog of 2017 by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Nocturnal translucence by rudy_nyc, on Flickr

BLUE HOUR FROM DOHA SHERATON PARK by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Dream City by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr

Qatari band in Souq Waqif by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

DSC_0452 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Friends by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_0458 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

DSC_8990 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

Doha by Molly Tolzmann, on Flickr

Doha QATAR 2014 by Stefan Fontes, on Flickr

Fanaar3 by Deepak Menon, on Flickr

Bank Street at night - Doha by Tonypet Montemayor, on Flickr

Doha - Qatar 006 by Karl Nilsson, on Flickr

Majlis al Taawon st by François, on Flickr

Qatar by D. Rufino, on Flickr

Souq Waqif in Doha by Luca Moglia, on Flickr

Your path and the protective railing B&W by Rudr Peter, on Flickr

Two girls in the Corniche by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Qatar Foundation International, on Flickr

Doha by Kai Staudinger, on Flickr

&#x27;Pineapple&#x27;. Lam Vien Square, Da Lat, Vietnam by Tom R., on Flickr

Doha Qatar 6th January 2020 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr

Night Time Photowalk-27 by Jane Pack, on Flickr

Doha, Qatar, 2001 by Jim, on Flickr

20190212-172038 by Ondrej Sir, on Flickr

Doha by Dean Cunningham, on Flickr

The Torch Doha by Christopher S, on Flickr

Doha Museum of Islamic Art by alessandro cirillo, on Flickr

Doha by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

End of Ramadan at Hamad International Airport by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

Light Trails by Ijas Muhammed Phototgraphy by Ijas Muhammed Photography, on Flickr

Filipina girl on Doha&#x27;s West Bay by Simon Holmes, on Flickr

T O R C H by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr

Faces of Doha 2018 by Bojan Mustur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Al-Bayt Stadium by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

West Bay, Doha view by analogue.ga, on Flickr

Doha (7) by Verity Cridland, on Flickr

Al Amed Street by Vin Crosbie, on Flickr

Darling Harbour (northern or Doha end) by Mal Booth, on Flickr

SDIM0021 by MOHAMED, on Flickr

Abdullah Bin Zaid Al Mahmoud Islamic Cultural Center (2) by Verity Cridland, on Flickr

Happy Friday ! / Minarets in Doha, Qatar by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

Doha skyline, Doha, Qatar by Robert Wilson, on Flickr

Qatar by Find Sun, on Flickr

Doha skyline from MIA Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

City lights by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Barzan Towers by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr

Doha Airport by Disposalbag, on Flickr

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr

44th WMC Parachuting 2021 by CISM MILSPORT, on Flickr


----------

